# Shakespeare President 2



## robbin92 (30. Dezember 2021)

Hallo
Wie schwer ist die 2940 wirklich?Wird im Katalog je nach Jahrgang mal mit 590 gr..u.mal mit 690 gr. angegeben.Hat sie in etwa dieselben Abmessungen wie die Ambidex 2430?
Gruß
Robert


----------



## Jason (30. Dezember 2021)

Die Tage kommt bei mir eine an. Dann kann ich dir die Fragen beantworten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## eiszeit (30. Dezember 2021)

590g


----------



## eiszeit (30. Dezember 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> 590g


Ergänzung, hab gerade mal die President 1 gewogen. Hat auch 590g und ist mit 690g angegeben.
Die Asiaten wolten es damals wohl schwerer.
Ergebnis: Verlass dich nie auf "Geschriebenes" und vor allem auch nicht auf diverse Web-Seiten.


----------



## robbin92 (30. Dezember 2021)

Hast du die, wo noch kommt ,aus Ebay?
Ist die President 1 von den Abmessungen her identisch mit der 2430?


----------



## eiszeit (30. Dezember 2021)

robbin92 schrieb:


> Ist die President 1 von den Abmessungen her identisch mit der 2430?


----------



## robbin92 (30. Dezember 2021)

Vielen Dank fürs Foto.Sieht wohl eher aus,als ob die 2940 der 2450 in der Größe gleich kommt.Liege ich da richtig?


----------



## eiszeit (30. Dezember 2021)

robbin92 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fürs Foto.Sieht wohl eher aus,als ob die 2940 der 2450 in der Größe gleich kommt.Liege ich da richtig?


Würde ich auch sagen, oder so ein Zwischending 2430/2450.
Die Gehäuseform ist aufgrund des Schneckengetriebes der Presidentrollen ja sowieso anders.


----------

